# PC Locks Up using Wirefree DI-524



## tbarber (Sep 6, 2006)

Randomly from minutes to hours my PC locks up and have to switch off at the start button. I am using the D-Link Airplus G DI-524 54Mbps.
I know the error message is to do with the IPSec but I have little knowledge as a systems person, just a user.
The latest message was error signature 
szAppName :ANIWZCSdS.exe szAppVer : 1.0.1.30507
sxModName :ANIWZCSd.dll szModVer :2.4.38.51122 offset :00006d5a
Reporting details
This error report includes information regarding the condition ANIWCS2 when the problem occurred, the operating system version and computer hardware in use, and the Internet Protocal(IP) address of your computer.

The following files were sent to Microsoft in this error report.
COCUME~1\T1C9B~1.BAR\LOCALS~1\Temp\WERaff5.dir00/ANIWZCSdS.exe.mdmp
COCUME~1\T1C9B~1.BAR\LOCALS~1\Temp\WERaff5.dir00\appcompat.txt

I have had no reply from Microsoft and my local repairer cannot solve the problem. 

Can anyone help please ?

Many thanks

Trevor B


----------



## ITTracker (Sep 14, 2006)

What operating system are you running?

The error is occuring with your D-Link Software. You should try to get online and update the software that the D-Link has installed in your system. Is this wireless? If not, you should try to uninstall the software and then see if you can access your computer still. Most of the time it is just plug-in-play without needing the software (UNLESS its drivers). Regardless, uninstall your d-link software thru Add/Remove Programs. Restart your computer... access internet. If you can don't reinstall. If you can't access internet anymore.. reinstall software. Reinstalling may fix the bug in the dlink software. 

You should not need the IPSec service installed, espically if you are a home user. Turn off IPSEC and then just enable your firewalls.


----------



## tbarber (Sep 6, 2006)

My installation is wireless so I will need the D-Link software. I will contact D-link to get an update.
You mention the IPSec service, can you explain how I turn this off ?
Very many thanks for your time.
Trevor Barber


----------



## ITTracker (Sep 14, 2006)

How do you know that it may be IPSEC? 

Honestly, I do believe it is your wireless software. What you could do is uninstall the D-link software. Restart the computer. Go to the device manager by right click My Computer > Properties > Hardware > Device Manager. Under Network Adapters make sure you still see your D-link adapter in the list. If not, go to the control panel and select double click add new hardware. Follow the wizard to install the drivers...without installing the software. You will be using the zero configuration wireless built into windows to manage your wireless connections. For this reason, the above program (ANIWZCSdS.exe) will not be running on your system to fail the entire system.

The only reason I see now to turn off IPSEC is if there are corrupting packets anywhere on the path, or the packets are dropped when communicating to another computer or the internet. (http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=314831 forth paragraph to the end)

To turn off the IPSEC service click Start > Run > type 'cmd'. Press enter.
Type or paste *net stop policyagent *. Press enter.

When the computer stops responding or crashes do you get any errors? Before you need to turn it off when it crashes hold down the *Ctrl**Shift**ESC*keys on your keyboard. It will open the Task Manager. Look for any programs that are not responding. Note them down. These are the programs freezing the computer before you always shut it down. You can try to end the task instead of turning off the computer. You may also click the processor tab at the top. The one with the most Mem Usage is the one taking the most resources up on your computer meaning it is slowing down your computer!--depending on the Mem Usuage number. Anything above 60,000+ for an extended amount of time is something to look for.


----------



## tbarber (Sep 6, 2006)

I chose not to re-install the D-Link software but did everything else.
The D-Link adapter was in the list as first.
I did switch off the IPSec service satisfactorily.
The computer still locks after these moves. The CTRLShiftESCkeys does not function after the lock up, so I am unable to use the Task Manager.
I did look at Control Panel>Administrative Tools>Event Viewer and under the application section The following came up which looks strange:-

The description for Event ID ( 105 ) in Source ( dcfssvc ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: The event log file is corrupt..

Is there a trace that I can run at this level to catch precisely the point of the lock up ?

I do appreciate your time and effort to help ,

Thanks, 
Trevor Barber


----------

